# Most useful tool bag for a cable installer/cabling electrician??



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Also if there is already a thread on the subject that I missed please point me in that direction and I can take this thread down.


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

what kind of low voltage? me iam a coax/fiber splicer for a broadband company i will take pics of my bags tommorrow i have a few bags for outside and one for inside custs home and offices


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

jaym812 said:


> what kind of low voltage? me iam a coax/fiber splicer for a broadband company i will take pics of my bags tommorrow i have a few bags for outside and one for inside custs home and offices


So why are you on an electrician forum exactly?


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

jza said:


> So why are you on an electrician forum exactly?


As far as I know there are telecom and datacom threads on here and and a lot of the work coincides with electrical work as cabling electricians/techs work with cables/wires and use a lot of the same tools so it makes sense that there would be telecom/datacom techs on an electrician forum.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Low voltage is still electricity...

But I use two bags. one is a crafsman bag, then I use several klein canvas bags. 

and then I have a clc bag too


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

jaym812 said:


> what kind of low voltage? me iam a coax/fiber splicer for a broadband company i will take pics of my bags tommorrow i have a few bags for outside and one for inside custs home and offices


I am more at the grunt level end of things right now-pulling cable, installing plastic curtain racks for more efficient hot aisle/cold aisle airflow etc...not that I won't get into the more technical end of it eventually but that's where I'm at right now. I did learn the basics of jack terminating in my new hire training but as I'm sure you all know practice makes perfect on that and there are a lot of different types of jacks to know how to do. I'll try and find the tool list I was given to buy so I can list that to give you an idea of what tools I have/don't have.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> Low voltage is still electricity...
> 
> 
> and then I have a clc bag too


How do you like that clc bag? I've been looking at the 18 in multi-compartment model but I also really like the bucketboss version which is very similar in design except it has solid rubber bottom. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Good to have you here. 


A cable guy is not an electrician.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

What are you going to be doing? I can be running tray or conduit, working a tugger, pulling backbones up office buildings, fitting off coax, fibre or STP, nursecall networks, copper earthing sheets for cabinets, 100pr connections out in the middle of nowhere, hanging TV's, installing racks and cabinets with seismic bracing etc etc. Telco/Low voltage encompasses a number of different tasks for me, I work out of a Veto XXL-F, toolbelt and whatever powertool cases I need to start with then may need to grab other tools I dont carry everywhere.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good to have you here.
> 
> A cable guy is not an electrician.


Thanks for the welcome. I never said I was an electrician in the traditional sense of the word, but a previous poster made it seem that just because we aren't that we have no business being on an electrician forum even though the equipment being used overlaps. It would make sense(to me anyways) that this would be good place for someone new to the industry to soak up some knowledge. Especially since I might not always be in the datacom industry. In fact I know guys in the datacom industry that used to be "traditional" electricians so to have a place where folks from Both trades can come and learn from each other is not a bad thing. Okay, enough ranting, sorry.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> What are you going to be doing? I can be running tray or conduit, working a tugger, pulling backbones up office buildings, fitting off coax, fibre or STP, nursecall networks, copper earthing sheets for cabinets, 100pr connections out in the middle of nowhere, hanging TV's, installing racks and cabinets with seismic bracing etc etc. Telco/Low voltage encompasses a number of different tasks for me, I work out of a Veto XXL-F, toolbelt and whatever powertool cases I need to start with then may need to grab other tools I dont carry everywhere.


As of now I work on a crew that is responsible for part of an active data center so I have yet to set up the networks and all the fun stuff involved with that, but that's not to say I won't ever. Right now it's more making the pre existing server systems better. I apologize if I am being too vague, I am very new to the industry( less than a month for the company and industry) so I haven't put in enough "field time" to be fully knowledgable about everything I will be doing there in the future. I'm still the FNG( F'n new guy lol), but I want to learn as much as possible so that I can stay with the company long enough to not be the new guy anymore.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> As of now I work on a crew that is responsible for part of an active data center so I have yet to set up the networks and all the fun stuff involved with that, but that's not to say I won't ever. Right now it's more making the pre existing server systems better. I apologize if I am being too vague, I am very new to the industry( less than a month for the company and industry) so I haven't put in enough "field time" to be fully knowledgable about everything I will be doing there in the future. I'm still the FNG( F'n new guy lol), but I want to learn as much as possible so that I can stay with the company long enough to not be the new guy anymore.


The tools I would suggest for you - 

*****
Midget ***** (now its a party erics37)
Combination pliers
Screwdriver set
Stubby #2 square and #2 phillips
T30 screwdriver or T handle
Drywall saw
Hacksaw
Combination Square
Tape measure
Chisel 
Cold Chisel
Ball pein Hammer
Ring cutter
Knife
110 punchdown tool
Krone tool
RJ45 crimper
8 inch adjustable wrench
Channellocks
Allen keys
PVC Cutter
Flashlight
Torpedo level

Thats just off the top of my head what I had in a cantilever toolbox when I was just doing indoor data centre work, go for something with a small footprint, it wont clutter the aisles so much.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> The tools I would suggest for you -
> 
> *****
> Midget ***** (now its a party erics37)-Not yet
> ...


I referenced what I don't have in red, also any questions I had regarding a tool on the list is in red as well. I have some pictures of the tools I have but I can't upload them for some reason, it says a security token is missing. I probably don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> The tools I would suggest for you -
> 
> Midget *****.


Other than cutting cable ties what would these be used for? I'm just wondering if it's worth it to spend the big bucks for one of the better brands or if cable tie cutting is what it will be used for maybe something from the bottom shelf of home depot or even harbor freight would do the trick without breaking the bank.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Other than cutting cable ties what would these be used for? I'm just wondering if it's worth it to spend the big bucks for one of the better brands or if cable tie cutting is what it will be used for maybe something from the bottom shelf of home depot or even harbor freight would do the trick without breaking the bank.


I use them for cutting small wires, like the individual conductors of data cable and trimming my fingernails. 


Cable ties in particular have a bit of a snap in them when cutting, when you get better quality cutters you wont feel the snap every time you cut, channel lock is reasonably priced.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> I referenced what I don't have in red, also any questions I had regarding a tool on the list is in red as well. I have some pictures of the tools I have but I can't upload them for some reason, it says a security token is missing. I probably don't have enough posts yet.


Originally Posted by chewy 
The tools I would suggest for you - 

*****
Midget ***** (now its a party erics37)-Not yet
Combination pliers-Do you mean slip joint or linemans??I mean linesman's but with an open jaw so they can still grip nuts and bolts.
Screwdriver set
Stubby #2 square and #2 phillips-Not yet
T30 screwdriver or T handle-Not yet
Drywall saw
Hacksaw
Combination Square-tringangle shaped rafter square yes?Those are handy also but i mean the ruler with the sliding part either a .45 or a .90 with a bubble vial inside of it.
Tape measure
Chisel -nope
Cold Chisel-what's the significance?Its used for cutting metal but also useful for chipping concrete, saves wasting your screwdrivers.
Ball pein Hammer-no but I have a heavy Vaughn framing hammerWhatever works for you, I carry a framing hammer, I was just thinking you would find a ball pain easier to store.
Ring cutter-UTP CAT stripper?Yep
Knife-I'm assuming you mean utility knife. Or do you mean cable splicer's knife?No just a sheetrock knife or utility knife
110 punchdown tool
Krone tool-???Over here it would be highly unusual to walk into a building that doesn't have a Krone panel for the demarc and hidden wire splices done on krone blocks, its their proprietry punchdown tool, you can get "klones" a lot cheaper than genuine Krone tools but they only last me about 3 months.
RJ45 crimper-Not yet
8 inch adjustable wrench
Channellocks
Allen keys-Any particular sizes/types you have found most useful?Just buy a whole set.
PVC Cutter
Flashlight
Torpedo level

Edit-Thats just off the top of my head what I had in a cantilever toolbox when I was just doing indoor data centre work, go for something with a small footprint, it wont clutter the aisles so much. So would I be right in thinking that the Husky 10 in square electrican bag would work well for my purposes then? It definitely has a small footprint in comparison to a lot of the other bags out there.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Also forgot about files, bastard and rats tail.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> Originally Posted by chewy
> The tools I would suggest for you -
> 
> Allen keys-Any particular sizes/types you have found most useful?Just buy a whole set. Sorry, that's what I meant. There are multiple different set sizes here at the Home Depots, Lowes, and such so I was asking more about which sizes ranges of sets I should get. Sorry I didn't make that more clear the first time.
> ...


thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I am working in the middle of the city so Im being dropped off by another guy due to lack of parking and I also dont know what Im doing until I get there so this is what Im rolling with to give you some ideas, I vary it from job to job.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> I am working in the middle of the city so Im being dropped off by another guy due to lack of parking and I also dont know what Im doing until I get there so this is what Im rolling with to give you some ideas, I vary it from job to job.


That a veto pro pac xl chewy? How easy is it to fit a hacksaw and framing hammer in that bad boy?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> That a veto pro pac xl chewy? How easy is it to fit a hacksaw and framing hammer in that bad boy?


Its an XXL-F so it has a large open bay on one side and a hacksaw and hammer fit inside there with heaps of room to spare, it is a pretty large bag though.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

chewy said:


> Its an XXL-F so it has a large open bay on one side and a hacksaw and hammer fit inside there with heaps of room to spare, it is a pretty large bag though.


Ah, I thought it might be the next size down, but too big for my tastes. I don't have near enough tools to justify getting that big(as well as that expensive) a bag. Maybe someday I'll get an xl.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I never said I was an electrician in the traditional sense of the word, but a previous poster made it seem that just because we aren't that we have no business being on an electrician forum even though the equipment being used overlaps. It would make sense(to me anyways) that this would be good place for someone new to the industry to soak up some knowledge. Especially since I might not always be in the datacom industry. In fact I know guys in the datacom industry that used to be "traditional" electricians so to have a place where folks from Both trades can come and learn from each other is not a bad thing. Okay, enough ranting, sorry.


 

Whoa...don't take me seriously. I'm just playing, there's plenty of cable/telcom/data guys here.:thumbup: Welcome


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whoa...don't take me seriously. I'm just playing, there's plenty of cable/telcom/data guys here.:thumbup: Welcome


Okay, sorry, it's hard to distinguish sarcasm and playful ribbing from serious comments sometimes through text. There isn't any voice inflections to go off of ya know?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Okay, sorry, it's hard to distinguish sarcasm and playful ribbing from serious comments sometimes through text. There isn't any voice inflections to go off of ya know?


 

Oh, I definately know. I use that to my advantage most of the time. It's actually a pretty cool test of people. Write something in text on here that can be taken two ways. Don't use any smileys. Then sit back and watch how people respond. Humorous people will find the humor in it, while troublemakers will make it into something bad. I call it the inkblot test. You failed:thumbup:


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol I am actually a very humorous person. My comments werent really directed at you anyways. I am also a very matter of fact person at times as well so sometimes when I'm just voicing my opinions on a subject apparently I come across as an arrogant ass lol. Oh well, there's worse things in life than differences of opinion.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Lol I am actually a very humorous person. My comments werent really directed at you anyways. I am also a very matter of fact person at times as well so sometimes when I'm just voicing my opinions on a subject apparently I come across as an arrogant ass lol. Oh well, there's worse things in life than differences of opinion.


 

This is a fun place, Welcome again. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I use this electrician's tote for my voice and data tools, it holds a lot of stuff.








For my cable TV stuff which I do not do a whole lot of, I use this:


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I do Phone and Data work myself. I keep my daily used tools in a CLC 1539 works out great for me I cant afford to get the veto bag I want but CLC works great anyway.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> So why are you on an electrician forum exactly?


I often wonder that about you jza...:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good to have you here.
> 
> 
> A cable guy is not an electrician.


And no cares about what you think.



cable_guy said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I never said I was an electrician in the traditional sense of the word, but a previous poster made it seem that just because we aren't that we have no business being on an electrician forum even though the equipment being used overlaps. It would make sense(to me anyways) that this would be good place for someone new to the industry to soak up some knowledge. Especially since I might not always be in the datacom industry. In fact I know guys in the datacom industry that used to be "traditional" electricians so to have a place where folks from Both trades can come and learn from each other is not a bad thing. Okay, enough ranting, sorry.


Just ignore him he thinks he is a big shot...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Hey folks, as this is my first post I would like to first say hi to everyone and thanks to the people tha started this forum. I've been lurking for a while now but I made an account yesterday as I am in the electrical industry finally. As you can probably guess from the title I am a cable installer. I work for a company called IES-CO on the commercial end of things. My question(also as the title says) is to ask those of you in the telecommunication industry what tools bag you have found the most useful and efficient to use on the job. I currently have a Husky 18 in tool baghttp://www.homedepot.com/buy/tools-...cket-storage/husky-18-in-tool-bag-168248.html
> and while it is good for what it is(large bag with minimal organization for bigger, bulky items) I bought it with the intention of being able to fit my hardhat in the bag with my tools and it is too small for that. I am thinking about exchanging it for the Husky 10 in electrician bag and modifying it with PVC tool holders like in this thread http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/modified-tool-bags-35555/. It seems like it would work great from an organizational standpoint. I do have a small Husky belt pouch that I use for the smaller "daily essentials" that I keep with me all the time so I wouldn't be lugging whatever bag I get everywhere with me.
> 
> Alright now that I've beat around the bush enough here though back to my question...what bags would you telecom guys/girls recommend? I'm sure some of you are gonna suggest a veto pro pac or some similarly priced bombproof bag but it's honestly out of my price range for right now. I have been considering the Husky electrician bag as it does have good organization, is smaller and more easily stored/carried than some of the larger bags, and at $40 brand new it is(I think) a good bang for the buck. Is there a comparable bag(in both price and features) that I am overlooking or don't know about? Also any tool suggestions that you all have found helpful in the trade would be great as well. Thanks folks!


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Squid27wfd3 said:


> I do Phone and Data work myself. I keep my daily used tools in a CLC 1539 works out great for me I cant afford to get the veto bag I want but CLC works great anyway.


How's that Prem Tech gig working out for you?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

cable_guy said:


> Other than cutting cable ties what would these be used for? I'm just wondering if it's worth it to spend the big bucks for one of the better brands or if cable tie cutting is what it will be used for maybe something from the bottom shelf of home depot or even harbor freight would do the trick without breaking the bank.


This is the best tool for cutting cable ties. It cuts the tail flush at the head, eliminating the sharp barb that can cut you.



Klein D227-7C


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:


Harry, i already explained to him i was playing. Take your drunken bull**** somewhere else.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, i already explained to him i was playing. Take your drunken bull**** somewhere else.


Your the one that treats newbe's rudely not me.

Why don't you grow up.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Whoa...don't take me seriously. I'm just playing, there's plenty of cable/telcom/data guys here.:thumbup: Welcome


And none of them are real electricians. :no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Peter D said:


> And none of them are real electricians. :no:


I can tell that from my pay cheque, ;-)


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Your the one that treats newbe's rudely not me.
> 
> Why don't you grow up.


 

Why don't you sober up. Did you read all the post? Of course not, your drunk ass is too busy responding to every thread with smiley's and one or two word responses. The forum's IQ would be raised significantly if you would just quit signing on.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why don't you sober up. Did you read all the post? Of course not, your drunk ass is too busy responding to every thread with smiley's and one or two word responses. The forum's IQ would be raised significantly if you would just quit signing on.


Yes I did read them and the fact is YOU are jumping all over the man because he does cable work Wich is covered in article 800 of the NEC that makes him one of us.

There is no need to treat a new member rudely if you don't think he belongs here then report him and the mods will decide whether or not he is cool.

IMO we can learn plenty from his posts.

If you don't like it ,go cry me a river little boy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

..................................


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm working on my Youtube skills..:laughing:

...........................


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I'm working on my Youtube skills..:laughing:
> 
> ...........................


You don't have any skills. :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude, it's easy. See the little Youtube icon when you're making a post? Just click on that, and insert the link for the YT video.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes I did read them and the fact is YOU are jumping all over the man because he does cable work Wich is covered in article 800 of the NEC that makes him one of us.
> 
> There is no need to treat a new member rudely if you don't think he belongs here then report him and the mods will decide whether or not he is cool.
> 
> ...


 

Jumped all over him?????? WTF is wrong with you??? The reason I asked did you read it all because we just talked about inkblot test bringing out the true ASS HOLES. JUST STFU you drunk. HArry, you might have to call me B4T jr. because I'm not above riding that far just to shove a beer bottle down you drunken throat. Only I won't rent a uhaul, I'll come in my personal vehicle.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You don't have any skills. :no:


Peter Dic.. always running his mouth.. :no::no::no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Jumped all over him?????? WTF is wrong with you??? The reason I asked did you read it all because we just talked about inkblot test bringing out the true ASS HOLES. JUST STFU you drunk. HArry, you might have to call me B4T jr. because I'm not above riding that far just to shove a beer bottle down you drunken throat. Only I won't rent a uhaul, I'll come in my personal vehicle.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Peter Dic.. always running his mouth.. :no::no::no:


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes I did read them and the fact is YOU are jumping all over the man because he does cable work Wich is covered in article 800 of the NEC that makes him one of us.
> 
> There is no need to treat a new member rudely if you don't think he belongs here then report him and the mods will decide whether or not he is cool.
> 
> ...


Sheesh, and I thought got defensive easily lol


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Sheesh, and I thought got defensive easily lol


 
Pay him no mind, he's a drunken alcoholic who won't even remember this tomorrow.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Sheesh, and I thought got defensive easily lol


We have many mood swings here on ET.. not your average boring Internet forum.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> We have many mood swings here on ET.. not your average boring Internet forum.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


Hey Doofus, I explained how to do the YouTube link. Are you going to thank me?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Sheesh, and I thought got defensive easily lol


Just busting his chops..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Just busting his chops..:laughing:


 
Oh, sorry Harry. I was just playing too:whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Hey Doofus, I explained how to do the YouTube link. Are you going to thank me?


Get lost..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Get lost..


Stop being such a baby. You can dish it out but you certainly can't take it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes I did read them and the fact is YOU are jumping all over the man because he does cable work Wich is covered in article 800 of the NEC that makes him one of us.


Wrong. A low voltage guy cannot do electrical work, but an electrician can do low voltage work, at least in states which have licenses restricting electrical work (like all of New England)


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Stop being such a baby. You can dish it out but you certainly can't take it.


Pete give it a rest.. you really can't take a hint.. I have no use for you petty BS..

You like running your mouth.. same as your buddy Hack.. don't walk around calling people names if you don't have the balls to say it to their face.. that makes you a little wise ass punk..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Pay him no mind, he's a drunken alcoholic who won't even remember this tomorrow.


Bring a milk crate so we Can see eye to eye...:boxing::boxing::boxing::laughing:


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Bring a milk crate so we Can see eye to eye...:boxing::boxing::boxing::laughing:


Man I need some popcorn, this getting good haha


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Wrong. A low voltage guy cannot do electrical work, but an electrician can do low voltage work, at least in states which have licenses restricting electrical work (like all of New England)


The OP is from Arizona and they can do whatever they want there.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Pete give it a rest.. you really can't take a hint.. I have no use for you petty BS..


Too bad, if you don't like getting replies don't post it on a forum. 




> You like running your mouth.. same as your buddy Hack.. don't walk around calling people names if you don't have the balls to say it to their face.. that makes you a little wise ass punk..


#1 He's not my buddy #2 You tried to act like a tough guy by driving to meet a total stranger in a parking lot but had to lie your way out of it when you showed up late. You're the punk. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cable_guy said:


> Man I need some popcorn, this getting good haha


We like to have some fun around here..:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Meanwhile back at the ranch...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The OP is from Arizona and they can do whatever they want there.


A guy who does solely data com is not on par with an electrician.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter D said:


> A guy who does solely data com is not on par with an electrician.


Hey there Peter, no one ever said I was. I made the statement that the work coincides because a lot of the equipment used is the same. I never said that a datacom guy is an "traditional" electrician. It seems like you are either really bad at making it sound like you're joking or you have a chip on your shoulder about this issue.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Hey there Peter, no one ever said I was. I made the statement that the work coincides because a lot of the equipment used is the same. I never said that a datacom guy is an "traditional" electrician. It seems like you are either really bad at making it sound like you're joking or you have a chip on your shoulder about this issue.


We have a "structured cable" sub-forum for guys into that part of the trade.. don't pay attention to any negative comments on this thread.. you are more than welcome here.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Hey there Peter, no one ever said I was. I made the statement that the work coincides because a lot of the equipment used is the same. I never said that a datacom guy is an "traditional" electrician. It seems like you are either really bad at making it sound like you're joking or you have a chip on your shoulder about this issue.



No chip at all. I do low voltage work from time to time but I'm not joking about data-com guys though. I would not call them electricians.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> Hey there Peter, no one ever said I was. .


You'll did right in the title of this thread


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You'll did right in the title of this thread


I said cabling electrician, not electrician. And I did mean cabling technician, I just forgot to edit it afterwards.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You'll did right in the title of this thread


Does it really matter.. :blink::blink::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Bring a milk crate so we Can see eye to eye...:boxing::boxing::boxing::laughing:


This is good proof you have no clue how to fight. 99% of all street fights end up on the ground, where height is no advantage.


cable_guy said:


> (
> And I did mean cabling technician.


That would have been fine.


B4T said:


> Does it really matter.. :blink::blink::laughing:


Would you correct somebody if they called you a cable guy? Same thing


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Im sensing Cletis somewhere close...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

chewy said:


> Im sensing Cletis somewhere close...



Cletis is never far away. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Would you correct somebody if they called you a cable guy? Same thing


The guy is a new poster and gets jumped on for using a bad choice of word.. in y*our* opinion..

I hope he sticks around and doesn't get turned off by the welcome mat some of you guys threw in his face.. 

Just don't call me a "technician".. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is good proof you have no clue how to fight. 99% of all street fights end up on the ground, where height is no advantage.


The only one that will end up on the ground is you..:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This is good proof you have no clue how to fight. 99% of all street fights end up on the ground, where height is no advantage.
> 
> That would have been fine.
> 
> Would you correct somebody if they called you a (cable guy)? Same thing



Do you mean LARRY ? :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The only one that will end up on the ground is you..:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

So now that the thread has gotten completely detailed I think it would be a good time to address my question again...the general consensus I see is that the Husky electrician bag would work great for my purposes as a lot of you datacom folks are using something very similar. It allows a lot of organization in a small, easy to manage setup.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cable_guy said:


> So now that the thread has gotten completely detailed I think it would be a good time to address my question again...the general consensus I see is that the Husky electrician bag would work great for my purposes as a lot of you datacom folks are using something very similar. It allows a lot of organization in a small, easy to manage setup.


Here's mjne


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

How's that CE Tech from HD working out? Must be ok if you use it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How's that CE Tech from HD working out? Must be ok if you use it.


 
Well, it's only been around here 6-8 months . We've got it in several new houses with no problems, we just finished a shoe store where we used a bunch. It's a helluva lot cheaper than what they used to carry. The quality seems ok, but longevity cannot be vouched for yet, due to odvious reasons.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was pleased when they stopped selling Leviton since I got a decent amount of parts on the cheap. I stock Leviton and use it unless I have to match another brand that is existing.


----------



## jaym812 (Sep 19, 2008)

jza said:


> So why are you on an electrician forum exactly?


well on my days off i help my friend that is a nj lic electrician so i do electric aswell


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been doing low voltage for near 20 years, and this is the bag my supervisor gave me that his boss gave him (he preferred a tool belt)

Course it was empty when I got it, but what's in hasn't changed much except for some replacement tools, and a few lost ones that I still can't find.

Sure I have other tools I use, but 98% of the time what's in there is all I need.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That butt set looks old school!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> That butt set looks old school!


Yeah, wish it had speakerphone and redial, but it does the job.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You can always spot a LV guy... ONLY white tape in his belt.

Unfortunately, I am a LV guy this week, and yeah, I was sporting 2 rolls of white tape... LOL


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

People who use white electrical tape for labeling are hacks.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

White tape? Ok, ill admit, I've used one roll of white tape so far, was all I had one day.

I personally use 33 or 88, the cheap stuff leaves residue on everything.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I dont care what colour the tape is, black sharpie still shows up on it unless its black. I dont use tape to permanantly label cables, it takes 2 minutes to print off a wrap around from a label maker for black cables and I use a fine tip sharpie to label the cable directly on all other colours unless its a MUTO with a clear cover then everything gets a wrap around.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

MisterCMK said:


> People who use white electrical tape for labeling are hacks.


So you bother to toss wire numbers or shrink labels on for rough in? Seems like a waste of time for something that's just going to be cut off.


----------



## Squid27wfd3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> How's that Prem Tech gig working out for you?


 Worst job ive ever had Pay isn't what they promised your treated like a number asoon as i find something better ill be leaving them


----------



## VtSparky (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Cable_Guy I have worked both sides more communications than electrical, to really answer your initial question look at all the tools you carry and then find what is going to work for your needs. I have a pouch for electrical daily work, a tool box for service panels and meter banks, a bag for cable/phone/data and a bag for insulated and misc tools. I also have an organizer for parts and such. All bags, boxes and pouches are in my vehicle along with my benders and larger tools. The best answer to this question is What is going to work for you. I separate tools by what I am doing so that I have everything I need right with me. If I take on a new task I just reach for a different bag and knock it out. So go with what you like and is going to keep you organized and you can tell if your missing a tool at the end of the day.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

VtSparky said:


> Hey Cable_Guy I have worked both sides more communications than electrical, to really answer your initial question look at all the tools you carry and then find what is going to work for your needs. I have a pouch for electrical daily work, a tool box for service panels and meter banks, a bag for cable/phone/data and a bag for insulated and misc tools. I also have an organizer for parts and such. All bags, boxes and pouches are in my vehicle along with my benders and larger tools. The best answer to this question is What is going to work for you. I separate tools by what I am doing so that I have everything I need right with me. If I take on a new task I just reach for a different bag and knock it out. So go with what you like and is going to keep you organized and you can tell if your missing a tool at the end of the day.


Thanks very much for the advice. This is actually an older post and I have since found a bag I like very much. I bought a tool backpack from lowes and found I really like having my hands free to carry other work supplies. And it's much more comfortable to carry my tools in a balanced backpack load than across one shoulder or in a hand.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

uhuhuh


----------

